# Just got a 5 yr old weimaraner, hunts ducks but pheasants?



## Partagas (Feb 16, 2007)

I picked up this dog from a guy going through a divorce. He had three dogs and now doesn't have room. The dog is well adjusted and gets along great with my other dog, kids, etc. The previous owner said he didn't really hunt him this year but is great on ducks and geese. He said he has a good nose but didn't really seem to go after the pheasants like he did the ducks and geese.

I have the option of returning the dog to the humane society if I don't like him. I am going to try and see if he will point birds tomorrow. I want to make up my mind fairly quickly with him as the longer he is here the harder it will be to take him back especially for the wife and kids. I don't really want two dogs that don't hunt. I want to get a second dog that will be a good hunter.

To me it seems if he retrieves and is birdy for ducks and geese he would for whatever birds you put in front of him. I don't have a whole lot of experience with bird dogs and wonder it that is true, does he have potential to be a good pheasant dog?

Thanks,

Rusty


----------



## kghops (Oct 29, 2009)

Should be just fine. I train all my dogs to duck hunt and then let them pheasant hunt.

Take it to a game farm if you can where you know there will be birds and see what happens.

I'm sure with just a little experience, it will hunt just fine.

Kg


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

He'll be fine... just get him in birds immediately and then get him in some more.


----------



## Partagas (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok thanks. I did get him out and he retrieved a pigeon I shot as well as flushed up 3-4 pheasants. I never got to see how he did right on the birds, if he pointed or just flushed them as he was obscured by cover when they flushed. I decided to keep and and give it a go.


----------

